# Brown Snake Poo?



## rodentrancher (Nov 12, 2004)

Hmmm?? Looks like we could have a fairly big visitor to the Rat House. Dave found a big snake poo on top of one of the rat boxes last night. Would have been about 1 in by 3/4in in size?? Dark brown in colour. Hope its gone again. Dave was doing a bit of a search with the torch, hoping to flush it out. I think he's going to cut the big doors in half, so we can keep the bottom parts closed, and leave the top open for ventilation. You know like one of those old barn doors. I reckon he'll need a pretty big angle grinder wheel to get the cutting done tho! :roll:


----------



## Greebo (Nov 12, 2004)

Sounds like a case for.....SLATEMAN!


----------



## Bryony (Nov 12, 2004)

install a fly screen door for ventilation - snakes can't get through


----------



## instar (Nov 12, 2004)

Chez, you might have a lovely big resident carpet, why interfere, if its not eating stock, it could be keeping wild mice/rat numbers down, and thats a good thing for you. If its big enuff it might keep feral cats down too! :twisted: Visit at night and try get a pic, love to see it!


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 12, 2004)

Yeah must of thought he went to snakey heaven when he slid through those doors ! lol :lol:


----------



## rodentrancher (Nov 13, 2004)

I think the MD carpets stick closer to the river Inny. Haven't seen any round here, tho we aren't that far from the Ral Ral Creek. We are going to put in flyscreen door as well Bryony. At least the visitors can't get into the breeding boxes, Dave's made em very secure Mick. Cheers Cheryl


----------

